# IVF - can anyone recommend online drug suppliers?



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all

I am due to start IVF on Friday (long protocol). It has all been a bit of a rush to get everything done in advance of the cycle and my doc has asked me where I want to get the drugs from. Has anyone done a price comparison? If so where is reputable but cheap. Thanks


----------

